# D-town vs Hotlanta



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well this is another game we NEED to win. Like I said we have Sac-town in 3 games and we need to find our rhythym again. Atlanta showed a lot of promise at the beginning of the season but lately arent much but this is still a very dangerous team. Even more so for the Mavs who dont play well in empty stadiums. Need an early bow out so we can rest the B3.

On a side note congrtas to Kobe for last nights performance against the Sonics. I dont put much stock in one game out of 82 but if this is the reemergence of LA then we need to reemerge also. When we meet themagain we need to remind the League why we had a 30 point lead on them and not why we lost it.

Random thoughts...?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think you guys will smoke them... Last I saw, Terry was playing poorly, I think the trade rumors won't help. Dirk, Finley and Nash will be too much for them to handle... heck even KMart fouled out their Abdur-Rahim... Dirk should take him easily.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

the hawks are one of the teams that dirk plays the best against. I'm expecting a 30/10 game tonight


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs 117
Hawks 99

Nice butt whoopin to get things on a roll.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> the hawks are one of the teams that dirk plays the best against. I'm expecting a 30/10 game tonight



can I call it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I will send you a cookie Intellect.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I will send you a cookie Intellect.
> 
> -Petey


i'd rather have a scooby snack.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Whatever is your flavor.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

this exchange was hilarious:laugh:


----------

